# Wanted Crayfish in need of re-homing



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I'll pay shipping and maybe a little for your trouble--PLEASE DON'T RELEASE THESE IN THE LOCAL ECO SYSTEM.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tell me what I can set up for him and I may take him. What does he eat? I have a 29 gallon about to be empty due to the fish leaving so if thats big enough for him I can take him. At least as a foster anyhow


----------

